# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Cech (14. Juli 2012)

Nabend Zusammen, 

ich suche einen Gästepass, damit ich meine Leistung vom Rechner zu testen. Wollt das Spiel, wenns vernünftig läuft, nächste Woche kaufen. 
Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass hat!

Beste Grüße,

Grobi


----------

